# Weird Cylindrical Lump on Siberian Husky



## SirMyztiq (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello!

I've spent around 2 hours trying to find out about this growth on my dog's head. I know that the vet is the only possible solution, but until I take him. I want some piece of mind if you guys can help.

He is about 7 years old. A pure Siberian Husky that lives outside. Today while playing with him, I noticed a bump on his head. It was cylindrical in shape and pink. the top of it had multiple spherical brownish growths. What worries me is that all around it there was black dust. Almost like fly poop or tick poop. All around the area where the growth is. 


Here are some blurry pictures:




























You can see the black spots all around it. I'm thinking they are flies, since he has recently developed sores on his ears where flies where hovering around his ears biting him. I put some cream that they recommended at Petco and it helped.

Anyways, I'm taking him to the vet in the next couple of days, but I just really want to have at least an idea.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

warble???????


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> warble???????


*shudder* That was my first thought too.


----------



## SirMyztiq (Mar 21, 2012)

Argh. I had to look it up to know what a warble is. I had a feeling it was bug related since all the other growths and tumors I researched sounded nothing like what my dog has. Just thinking about it gives me the chills. I blame myself if it is a blotfly. I've been away at school and didn't push my parents to take him to the vet and skipped on his heartworm medicine.

Thanks guys.

Edit: Looking at the pictures more closely and comparing them to a warble I found online. They don't look the same. The pictures I found online are one solid smooth looking lump. My dog's lump has like clusters of brown bubbles. Unless I'm not looking at the correct pictures.


----------

